

Ask HN: What blogging service/software do you use? - sourc3

I have been blogging on and off for the past 6 years or so. During this time I have used blogspot, wordpress.com (hosted) and recently hosted my own wordpress on a VPS.<p>Just last week my web site was down and I got an email from my VPS provider (a cheap $25/month service provide who shall not be named) telling me that I lost all my data. Yes, I am at fault for not taking back ups of my blog posts but between the code that I need to protect and my personal documents I have not treated my blog post content as top class material (lesson is learned).<p>At this point, I am in search of a new blogging solution that will let me post content easily, give me some sort of a backup, is not going to require updating the software every month. I am willing to go either the service or installed software route although my preference is a no hassle hosting.<p>Preferably this solution should cost me less than $20/month. What are your suggestions? What do you use?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
ishbits
I once had a VPS provider lose everything. And shame on me for not having
current backups.

And that was when I switched to blogger. While I have yet to do it for myself,
I've setup some sorta automated backup of the text from blogger for my wife. I
should look at doing that for myself b

------
agius
I wrote my own, and opened it for other people to use.

<https://jekyllhub.com>

Can you email me? I'd like to chat about blogging. andrew@atevans.com

Cheers,

